# 90 gallon make over



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

well heres the start


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

day 2 .. plants are in .. water from the 45 added along with fresh water.. couple of misc filters moving water with old filter pads from the 45 in them.





























and for cute factor... : )


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Looking good! Adorable baby and good start on the tank! Keep us updated!


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

nice tank pat now you got me rethinking some of my plans for my 90.haha idk what i'm gonna do with it yet.but i know its gonna be a planted community female betta tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks good? Why old water? Used water will do nothing towards helping you cycle the tank?


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

almost done now... need some more plants and get the co2 tank and get co2 running, still need to build a canopy for it hence the 2X4 blocking the light from the front of the tank

morning /evening light


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

and Full light


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

now thats a tank..who is your aquascaper..lol...very nice job..how many neons you got in there..

Rick


----------



## Regalis (Feb 13, 2012)

There's about 15-20 neons and 12ish cardinals. Going to be adding more cardinals for sure. Then there's a whole mess of other tetras.

Aquascaping was really both of us lol. He built the hills in and we had a good idea of where the swords were going ... after that I decided on most of the small plants. Of course, it looks different now because I started moving plants last night after he took the pictures. Not drastic, just a few minor changes. I'll just be happy when the clovers start spreading, I really like those things.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Looking really great!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

Jrman, old water was from pulled from the gravel in the 45 aka fish poo and what not from the gravel, aka waste to jump start a cycle. Definately need to cut the bubble wall back a bit. all the air in the water makes the tank look hazy in the pics.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

well i really like the tank.. cant wait to get my bigger one going..i think you both did a fantastic job.

Rick


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If your going to run pressurized co2 you will need to cut the bubbles out completely during the time the co2 is running or it will outgas the co2 real fast and not do any good.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

susankat said:


> If your going to run pressurized co2 you will need to cut the bubbles out completely during the time the co2 is running or it will outgas the co2 real fast and not do any good.


dang susan your pretty smart..never thought about that but you are right..that would be wasting alot of co2.. just need surface movement

Rick


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah i'm planning n setting a second timer for night time. day time will be light and co2 night will be oxygen and night led. Still need to find a co2 tank to get the system going . I figure a good power head with the Hydor on it will spread the co2 across the tank pretty good.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

tossing up an update pic of the tank.. aside from a couple plants trying to take over the entire tank.. and the need for CO2 to clear out some BBA i think its turned out pretty good.. im ready to redo it already though hahhhaahah


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

and most recent pics... in bad need of a trim 











anyone need some plants


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

If you lived in ontario I would take some off your hands in a heartbeat. 
Your tank is fantastic....


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

wow..it has really grown in for you.very nice...might pick up some plants from you soon..

Rick


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

LOL Rick come on down anytime bud.. I still work afternoons for now.. October is next shift rotation but i doubt i'm going to a different shift. I have about 20 baby swords from that $3 one i bought at meijer. and will be thinning out that plant at the top a little this week.. a coworker wants some of it.


Sherry, Id send it via mail if you cover the postage. but i dont know how customs is about things like this.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

So Regalis went in and rearranged for me . and removed a lot of the one plant we kept a large section of it and moved it to the back center of the tank. I need to move some more swords to the right side of the tank.. it looks too bare over there











this is for you Rick  he decided to show off until he noticed i had the camera. and yes that's a tadpole also saved from the turtle feeders he's almost white albino maybe?










and im not sure what these are but i saved them from our turtle feeders an they are breeding in the large plant bundle on the back wall of the tank. I've counted about 10 babies back there tonight of various sizes


----------



## Conrad283 (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks real good


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

Well as soon as they start doing Tank of the month again i think i'll post a new pic for that .. but here is the current state of things


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

aw that's beautiful. So natural looking too


----------

